

Ask HN: Is ok if I have a few subscribers in the waitlist but a 29% week growth? - IsraCV

Hi everyone!<p>Three weeks ago I put online a landing page for my app and start looking for early traction, I&#x27;m testing different traction channels to see which one performs better, organically.<p>Right now I have 58 subscribers in the waitlist, it isn&#x27;t much but it started with 31 subscribers on the first week, the next week it growth at 29% and the week after that it growth 45%.<p>Is this ok or do I have a problem?, How could I get better results?
======
bbcbasic
There are so many factors in play here, it is hard to answer your question.

What are you expecting, what are your goals? Paid or free app? Who signed up
for the list. Are they targeted? What % of them do you think will download? Do
you have other ways to get people to download your app instead of the waiting
list? What are you doing to build a relationship with the list to entice them
to download. Is the app any good? Is it exciting? Does it solve a new problem?
Do you need a wait list at all?

As a quick answer I suggest forget about the wait list and make your app
awesome! Then drive people to download the app, not join the list.

Build a list once you have the app, to remind people how great/useful it is
with helpful articles etc. So they keep using it.

P.S. the percentages you mention are meaningless on such small numbers. Forget
about % growth until you have a few 1000 in the list.

~~~
IsraCV
Wow, Your answer made me question a lot of things and I realized others.
Thanks!

------
byoung2
It depends on the app...if it is a game for teens, a dating app, or a social
network you need much bigger numbers. If it is a financial planning app for
billionaires under 30, you have the whole market already on your waiting list.

~~~
IsraCV
It's this app [http://sellow.me](http://sellow.me) so, what you think?

~~~
shortoncash
Where did you post the link such that you were getting people to sign up on
your landing page?

~~~
IsraCV
I post it here, reddit, quora and warriorforum.

~~~
byoung2
You should try betali.st as well

~~~
IsraCV
Yes, I submit a few weeks ago the site, is pending to approval. I think I
should pay for the approval and see how things go.

~~~
byoung2
I paid to expedite ($79 or so) and it was worth it. Also did startuplister for
$25 and got a total of 450 sign ups for MorphMail.

~~~
IsraCV
Thanks for sharing this information , it looks that sites like Betalist are
the best choice for my app right now.

------
FlopV
Looks a lot like [https://offerupnow.com/](https://offerupnow.com/)

~~~
IsraCV
It doesn't, we do things very different.

~~~
FlopV
On a quick once over it did for me anyway ;). I'll have to take a closer look
later. Goodluck regardless and hope you didn't take offense to that.

~~~
IsraCV
No offense at all :)

------
JacobAldridge
byoung2 makes an important point about the product and therefore the market.

My additional question is how long you can sustain your growth - ie, will you
keep growing at 29% or just keep adding 20 new people per week. One is good
traction, the other incremental.

~~~
IsraCV
Right now I'm focus on getting organic growth our analytics show us that the
landing isn't converting well and the feedback from visitors indicate us that
our message is neither clear nor persuasive. Whit this indicators we are now
working on some changes that could get as a result, a higher conversion on the
landing. That, I think is the first of our problem, then wi'll focus again in
the strategy to keep growing.

